# [ANZEIGE] Microsoft Flight Simulator: Für nur 1 Euro im Monat spielen - mit Xbox Games Pass für PC



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Microsoft Flight Simulator: Für nur 1 Euro im Monat spielen - mit Xbox Games Pass für PC*

						Der Microsoft Flight Simulator hat gestern die Startbahn verlassen und setzt zu einem einzigartigen Höhenflug an. Wer auch mit orignalgetreuen Flugzeugen wie der Boeing 747 oder dem Airbus A320 durch die Lüfte gleiten möchte, hat jetzt mit dem Xbox Game Pass für PC die Möglichkeit den Microsoft Flight Simulator für nur 1 Euro im Monat zu spielen. Alle Infos dazu gibt es hier. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Microsoft Flight Simulator: Für nur 1 Euro im Monat spielen - mit Xbox Games Pass für PC*


----------



## Nuallan (19. August 2020)

> Microsoft Flight Simulator: Für nur 1 Euro im *ERSTEN* Monat spielen



FTFY.


----------



## AndyS (19. August 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> FTFY.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich habs präzisiert.


----------



## PCGH_Claus (19. August 2020)

Der Xbox Game Pass für PC kostet - aktuell - nur 1 Euro für einen Monat. Nach diesem Monat steigt der Preis auf 3,99 Euro pro Monat. 
Im Game Pass sind alle kommenden Spiele der "Xbox Game Studios", also diejenigen Spiele, die von Microsoft selbst stammen, direkt ab Release enthalten. Es wird also z.B. im kommenden Jahr auch Halo Infinite im Game Pass enthalten sein.
Wichtig ist: 
- Es sind nur die Standard-Editionen verfügbar, DLCs hingegen müssen extra gekauft werden. Es gibt aber immer wieder Rabattaktionen für Mitglieder des Game Pass, wenn diese ein DLC kaufen wollen...
- Man kann immer nur auf einem PC spielen, die notwendige Xbox-PC-App hingegen kann auf mehreren PCs installiert werden.
- Alle Spiele aus dem Game Pass werden heruntergeladen auf den PC und dort installiert.
- Neben Spielen von Microsoft sind auch einige Spiele von Third-Party-Entwicklerstudios wie Codemasters im Game Pass enthalten, diese Spieletitel werden aber immer mal wieder ausgetauscht durch andere Spiele. Es wird aber im Vorfeld innerhalb der Xbox-PC-App angekündigt, wann ein Spiel aus dem Katalog des Game Pass entfernt wird und welche Titel neu hinzukommen.

Link: https://www.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-game-pass/pc-games


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In wie weit ist die "Beta" denn zeitlich begrenzt ?
Wollte das Game erst mit neuer GPU testen und nicht schon mit meiner Überbrückungs-Karte, die aktuell drin ist.

Ich mein jetzt nicht den 1€ für den ersten Monat, sondern die dann 4€/Monat für die "PC Betaphase".

edit:

Nach mehreren Seiten Kleingedrucktes lesen, hab ich nix besseres, als das hier gefunden:


> Die Mitgliedschaft wird weiterhin zum jeweils aktuellen Preis (Änderungen vorbehalten; zuzüglich anfallender Steuern) berechnet, sofern sie nicht gekündigt wird. Sie können jederzeit kündigen, um Ihre nächste geplante Gebühr zu stoppen



Also sehe ich das Angebot, als "bis auf Weiteres" an.
Die 1€ für den ersten Monat gab's doch vorher auch schon so, wenn ich mich nicht irre(und danach dann halt 4€/Monat) !?
Also warte ich mal weiter ...

Mit der GTX 1660 Super will ich mir das Game nicht reinziehen, obwohl ich echt erstaunt bin, wie gut die für knapp 200€ is.


edit:



> bleibt der Preis für den Xbox Game Pass mit *3,99 Euro pro Monat* weiterhin attraktiv. Dabei handelt es sich allerdings _*um ein zeitlich begrenztes Einführungsangebot*_ - schnell sein lohnt sich also.



Bis wann zeitlich begrenzt ?
Wann endet das zeitlich begrenzte Angebot und _wie viel kostet es danach_ ?


----------



## Nuallan (19. August 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> In wie weit ist die "Beta" denn zeitlich begrenzt ?
> Wollte das Game erst mit neuer GPU testet und nicht schon mit meiner Überbrückungs-Karte, die aktuell drin ist.
> 
> Ich mein jetzt nicht den 1€ für den ersten Monat, sondern die dann 4€/Monat für die "PC Betaphase".



Das wird ungefähr so lange gehen bis die Chefetage beschließt das genug Fische angebissen haben, dann gehts auf 10€, und dann irgendwann vielleicht noch höher, siehe Netflix. Die Masche ist extrem effektiv wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich in letzter Zeit lese "Spiel X für nur einen Euro spielen". 

Man sollte auch bedenken das Spiele jederzeit aus dem Pass rausfliegen können, was auch ständig passiert. Wenn man mal ein oder mehrere Spiele antesten will ist das vielleicht ne gute Sache, aber für mich alles viel zu ungewiss um da auch nur einen einzigen Euro zu investieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. August 2020)

Ja, allein wie lange das jetzt gebraucht hat, um heraus zu kriegen, was es dann kosten wird/soll, zumindest zuerst.

Hab eben auf dem Bild hier was gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nehme ich mal an, man nutzt den attraktiven Köder Flightsimulator um möglichst lang, möglichst viele Leute in den Gamepass zu kriegen und daran zu "gewöhnen" das Abo zu bezahlen und dann dreht man das Kochwasser langsam auf. 

Also knapp 10€/Monat _nach dem Angebot_, wann auch immer MS beschließt, dass die Zeit gekommen ist.
Und dann alles offen.

Für nen Schnuppermonat sicher gut, wobei das glaub ich auch nur die Basisversion is, des Flightsimulator, was für den Zweck ja aber auch reicht.

Wollte mir eigentlich die Premium, oder Deluxe Version holen(wegen einzelner Flieger, die ich gern drin hätte, im Spiel), aber erst mal testen, wie's mit meiner nächsten GPU dann läuft.
Das dauert aber noch ein wenig. 

Abos mache ich ungern/selten.

Netflix und Spotify reicht mir.

PS:

Wegen dieser beiden Flieger wird's wohl _richtig_ teuer, für mich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Claus (19. August 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der reguläre Preis pro Monat beträgt 3,99 Euro.
So ist es jetzt und so bleibt es erstmal. Nach der Beta wird der Preis wahrscheinlich auf knapp 10 Euro im Monat (ähnlich wie auf der Xbox-Konsole beim "Game Pass" für knapp 8 Euro/Monat) steigen, so zumindest die Aussage von Microsoft. Wann die Betaphase vom "Game Pass for PC" zu Ende ist, ist noch unklar.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. August 2020)

Ja, mittlerweile hab ich das auch herausgefunden, aber danke für die Mühe !


----------

